# Brintellix has worked for me!



## Smile (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey Guys! I just wondered how long everyone waits to see if meds kick in? I was in a position where I had to take mine for atleast 3 months (Brintellix). I didn't think it was working (maybe just a ltitle), but after 3 months, I really started to see improvements. I've seen a lot of people give it up after 6-8 weeks, but it took me much longer. In fact I'm in month 4 and still seeing more improvements. Because my insurance doesn't cover it, I am switching to Effexor (and hoping this switch doesn't screw me up). I just wanted to put a little hope out there that maybe we should be giving things longer to kick in before giving up on them. I'm hoping this can help someone out there, because I know when I was at my worst, I was desperate for any info I could find. I'll be happy to answer any questions  Best of luck to all of you! We all deserve better!


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Great news! What are your actual improvements? What dose are you using?

Here is another member who benefited from Vortioxetine:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/50433-brintellix-vortioxetine/?hl=vortioxetine

For me it did virtually nothing on dp, dr... but at least the side-effects were minimal.


----------



## endritk2 (Apr 18, 2015)

Brintellix (Vortioxetine) has shown to improve cognition even in healthy patients. I don't know what scale they used to measure this. It could be worth trying as many people with DPD have problems with cognition (memory etc...)

However, it is not the cure DPD.


----------



## Smile (Feb 29, 2016)

luctor et emergo said:


> Great news! What are your actual improvements? What dose are you using?
> 
> Here is another member who benefited from Vortioxetine:
> 
> ...


For one, I feel human again. I have all my emotions and life feels normal. I still struggle with a small bit of cognition (mainly decision making), but it seems to be getting better all the time. It's been a long process and that's why I questioned if people are really giving their meds time to kick in. I know they say we should see changes between 6-12 weeks, but it has taken longer for me to feel a lot of change.I'm on 15 mg. I've just been switched to Effexor (because of the price of Brintellix), so I'm in the process of titrating from one to the other....I'm a little worried this might throw me off, but so far I feel fine. I always see that people say you eventually quit thinking about DPDR, but I actually worry about this daily, even though there is only a trace left. I still fear that it will come back, so I'm hoping to get to that point soon where I never even think about it. The meds may not be a "cure", but it has surely been what I needed added with lots of prayer, which I also strongly believe in.


----------

